# Day 1 Royal Pythons : Eggs Have Been Laid



## t-bo

I thought I would blog my way through the first clutch to be laid this season. 

So today is today one for the eggs.. this is about 32 days after the prelay shed. I had all but given up on receiving eggs from this girl, although I was SURE she was gravid.

Eggs are Lemon Pastel x Reduced Pattern Female


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Congratulations t-bo. 

All eggs look fertile too.  

Is this a first for you with royals?

Mo.


----------



## t-bo

Yes all eggs are fertile, I candled them yesterday and could see veins in them all 

And yes, this is my first Royal eggs... im like an anxious daddy!


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Fear not Daddy to be. There are lots on here that will be able to offer support if it's needed. One thing I do recall years back with my first batch of royal eggs was watching the eggs starting to dimple and collapse inwards a week before hatching due date, and I thought it was down to lack of moisture, etc, but no, it was quite normal for royal eggs, and those of the other python species too, so in case you were not aware before hand, you are now, and it's a good sign meaning that the hatchlings are almost ready to pop out and view the world.

I look forward to a positive outcome here. I so adore baby royals. 

Mo.


----------



## qball75

Congrats, 
I really really would love a royal. Got so much creeping to do with my misses so far i've managed to talk her into letting me get my beardies and just managed to talk her into letting me have my uro,lol. 
But i dare say after some serious creeping she'll agree to letting me have a royal.
well done and good luck with the eggs!


----------



## t-bo

Thanks qball75, and good luck with that creeping.. you wont regret getting a Royal, lovely docile snakes 

(clutch II arrived today, Jungle Pastel Female x Poss Het Pied male)


----------

